# Diseño de Una Fuente tipo Buck de 12V a 7.5V 10Amper



## microsistel (Feb 4, 2009)

Se requiere la ayuda de alguien que haya trabajado en en fuentes conmutadas, en especial del tipo DC/DC converter, ya que necesito un circuito que me baje de 12Vdc a 7.5Vdc en 10 Amper máximo.

Yo estoy experimentando algo con el MC34063, y el SG3524, pero sin mayores exitos lamentablemente, ya que siempre fallo, segun mi entender en la etapa de potencia, ya quemando varios mosfets, y demas.....

Aclaro, ya arme varias placas prototipos y ninguna funciona correctamente, no logro sacar mas de 2 amper sin que se re-caliente el mosfet. He probado con cuanto nucleo se me cruze, tipo EE y toroide, con material CF196 o N27, que segun se es el adecuado a la frecuencia a utilizar, unos 50Khz o puede ser menos.

El diseño con el MC34063, lo hize bien compacto, pero no funciona, osea regula pero al intentar sacarle mas de 2 amper, el mos calienta muchisimo, y si intento sacarle mas aun, saco, pero hierve.... probe utilizar diversos mosfet, IRFZ44N, IRF 3205, IRF 540, en fin pensando en la Rds on, pero nada todos calientan igual. Le pongo el osciloscopio, y lejos son las señales de ser rectangulares, son cualquier cosa menos rectangulares, aunque mas no sea trapezoidales, por los tiempos de retardo. Se ve en algunos casos, amortiguamiento, bueno de todo.

Aca pongo un ejemplo de lo que hize, con el MC34063, se puede sacar al menos 5amper?

Saludos Gracias.


----------



## microsistel (Feb 5, 2009)

Una cosa más, para agregar, he notado que es mas facil lograr inductores con nucleos EE que con toroidales, podrá ser por el entrehierro?

Ademas me dijeron que es posble crear entrehierro en un toroide, pero la verdad es mas dificil de bobinar que un EE, que encima se puede crear el entrehierro mas fácil.

Bueno les dejo la inquietud, y si alguien puede aportar algo, bienvenido sea.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 9, 2009)

bueno sebastian, te paso los datos del inductor y capacitor de salida como para que tengas para empezar a hacer algo

el nucleo de ferrite es una EE42/21/15 (15mm de "apilado") material N27 o CF196
serian 36 espiras de un trenzado (litz) de 22 a 25 alambres esmaltados de 0.30mm de diametro
el entre hierro me da por calculo 2.9mm, podes hacerlo con dos E sin gap de fabrica, separandolas una de otra a 1.45mm a 1.50mm de distancia.
el capacitor de salida seria uno solo de 2200uF x 16V HFC o 2 de 1000uF
el tiempo de respuesta del inductor me da cerca de 230uS.
y el riple me da bajisimo.... (como 8mV)

esto seria para 12V nominales de entrada, 7.5V de salida y hasta 8A como me habias comentado
la inductancia deberia darte parecido a 100uH, y las perdidas del inductor las calcule en 2.5W, verifica si esto se cumple (+-10%) con lo que midas en tu convertidor.


----------



## microsistel (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola hazard_1998 y a Todos, aca subo un esquematico, de la modificación del Convertidor DC/DC. espero sirva, no lo arme aun, pero supongo que algo deberia funcionar y mas estable que el MC34063.

El límite de corriente lo hize rudimentario, no se si funcionará, pero por teoría si debería hacerlo. 

Saludos.

*********EDITADO *********************

Por que editado?, por que cometi un error en el esquema, jajaja por ende nunca iba a funcionar, aca subo nuevamente el esquema con las modificaciones, ahora bien, estuve experimentando con el Lazo de Compensacion, y resulta que la red R/C me dio mejores resultados hacia masa que realimentando el comparador de erro, no se a lo mejor estoy diciendo cualquier cosa, pero se porto mas estable; que quiero decir con esto? que por ejemplo en alta corriente, ejemplo 6A, la tension de salida se mantenia estable, en vacío tambien, pero con una carga de 1A o mas o menos por alli, la tensión bajaba de manera "curiosa", ya que con mucha corriente no lo hacía. en ese punto acepto sugerencias al respecto.

Por el tema de la proteccion de corriente, lo estoy por probar, lo que si les puedo comentas que llegué a sacarle 15 Amper en 7,5V, por unos segundos, todo en montaje "aeróbico" como me gusta decir a mi, es decir, la parte de potencia en PCB, medio croto, y la de control en protoboar, en esas condiciones funcionó.

Como inductor probe con 2, uno con núcleo EE2507 sin GAP, con 26 vueltas de alambre de 1mm, ya se que es poco, y el alambre fino, pero era lo que tenia a mano, y logicamente anduvo hasta con 15A pico, pero calentaba por las perdidas.... y luego con otro nucleo EE3007 con unas 28 vueltas de alambre 1.5 mm, y un gap de 1.2mm hecho con pedacito de PCB. Deberia quitarle vueltas y ver de bajar el gap, o probar asi....... pero así funcionó, no se el rendimiento, nada aún esta todo muy en el aire, pero...... como dato, esta funcionando algo....

Saludos...


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 11, 2009)

En el primer gráfico del primer post con el MC34063, veo que dibujaste un MOSFET-P pero el IRF540 es MOSFET-N.
Tampoco me gusta: 
C1 demasiados µF
R4, R5, R6 de 0,1Ω me gustaría saber que función cumple
C3 y C4 no son valores comerciales
R3 no dice de cuanto es
C4 deben ser varios condensadores en paralelo
En el segundo gráfico tenes un MOSFET-N driveado por un transformador de pulso, lo cuál no es de mi época así que no opino, pero si dice que anda, le creo y paso a otra cosa.

De los PDFs, miro el segundo nomas ¿No? Supongo que no me pierdo de nada si no bajo el primero.
Veo que hay un intento de driver discreto para el MOSFET-P como para un MOSFET-N pero así como está no le van a llegar nunca esos 15v que limitaría el zenner, eso no funciona así, tenes que darle 10v mas a la puerta de lo que hay en el source y eso se logra conmutando un condensador. Toma en cuenta que un P tiene un precio 10 veces superior a un N y si de todas formas vas a hacer un driver conviene el N.
OUT-A y OUT-B a masa: ¿Me explicas?
A la salida dice 24v y veníamos hablando de 7.5v
MUR820 a ojo supongo que son 8A 20v y le sacas 15A...
D1 supongo que vuela el fusible si lo conectas al revés pero el fusible no está ¿O que hace D1?
La etapa limitadora de corriente, allí donde está, percibe una corriente menor que la que hay a la salida; osea percibe la corriente de entrada. ¿Es esa la idea? De todas formas es calculable la relación entre corriente de entrada y salida si la tensión de entrada es perfectamente fija.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 11, 2009)

nilfred.... ay nilfred, agarra los libros....... 
bueno, ese esquema no esta del todo bien porque desde que se publico el post hasta el estadío donde se encuentra hoy pasaron unas cuantas cosas.
pero te comento lo siguiente:

1)
 con 2200uF en la salida alcanza perfectamente, si lees mi post anterior, sabras que no hablo en vano y que esta debidamente calculado, en la entrada necesita un poco mas, ya que hay ripple de corriente importante (con 7.5A a la salida la corriente eficaz de entrada AC+DC es 5.92A, la media es 4.68A y la alterna es 3.66A).

2) el driver funciona, y lo hace de la sig manera, el pin Vc es la union de los colectores de las salidas del sg3525, por eso se utiliza colocando las salidas A y B a masa, y te queda una sola salida a colector abierto con ambos pulsos sumados, cuando cualquiera de las salidas se ponen en alto en realidad Vc se va hacia 0V, haciendo que conduzca el diodo sf14 y te tire el gate del irf9540 hacia abajo, como el source esta a 12V el gate ve -12v. de esta manera el mosfet conduce, y por supuesto el bjt que esta entre gate y source se va al  corte, cuando el pwm se pone en estado bajo, el sf14 queda en inversa, porque la R de 1k se lleva el katodo para arriba y por supuesto tambien se lleva la base del bjt haciendo que este conduzca y apague tan rapido al mosfet como pueda, es una simple mejora para lograr mejor velocidad de apagado. si logras hacer un driver aislado como la gente y veloz como este que sea asi de simple avisa nomas.

3) el mur820 es efectivamente de 8A y de 200V no de 20
aunque la corriente media de salida no es la que pasa por el diodo
el diodo conduce solo cuando no lo hace el transistor
eso suponiendo que trabaja en CCM con lo cual te da una corriente media de 5.625A
igualmente, y con el animo de bajar las perdidas de freeweeling se cambio ese diodo por un schotkky mbr2045

4)
el limite de corriente sensa la corriente pico de entrada, que no es ni mas ni menos que la corriente pico de salida: 
7.5V/12V=0.625=n
Ipk entrada = Ipk salida
Iav entrada = Iav salida x n
Irms entrada = Ipk entrada / ROOT^(n^-1)

repito, no hables por hablar, aporta algo alguna vez che en vez de criticar el laburo ajeno! menos mal que sos colaborador.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 12, 2009)

Pasa que estoy ya desacostumbrado a ver un capacitor de 2200µF 50v que tendrá 35mm de largo × 16 mm de diámetro al lado de un controlador que es un grano de arroz. Entonces arbitrariamente decido que esta mal y hay que mejorarlo desde otro lado.
Pocas ganas tengo de bajarme todo datasheet que aparece en el foro, menos de buscarlo, cuando hago un aporte me aseguro de incluir los enlaces a los datasheets, por si a alguien, mas o menos le interesa, no se le haga pesada la lectura.
Lo del driver me imaginaba que tanto el colector como el emisor estaban disponibles, la palabra mágica sería: colector común.
Hoy casualmente estaba leyendo sobre los diodos Super Barrier Rectifier (SBR) cosa que capaz que en tus libros no lo encontras. Y hace un tiempo hice un post pedorro sobre los Diodos SiC.
Así que esos son mis aportes que a la gran mayoría no le sirve, sin embargo deberían servirle a tipos de alto nivel como vos, pero no se porque, no queres soltar tus viejos libros y agarrar algo de lo que te ofrezco. Sin ir mas lejos ya habíamos hablado de multifase, para vos será el futuro de los convertidores DC-DC, para mi es una necesidad actual, que implica agarrar los libros de vuelta, no los mismos libros si no, nuevos libros, y bueno... Adopté una nueva regla: No mas de 5A por fase.
Que se suma a las reglas que ya tenía adoptadas:
CCM siempre que sea posible
No usar MOSFET en DC
No usar MOSFET-P
Tengo mas reglas que me van saltando a medida que voy diseñando, que ahora no me acuerdo. En su momento cada regla tenía su justificación, ahora ya no: Son solo decisiones personales que no tengo porque justificar, como si de una religión se tratase.
Acá pasa que le están sacando 10A a una fase y veo que el integrado que usan tiene SYNC, por eso pase a ver si podía aportar algo de mis conocimientos al proyecto, no es sólo para criticar, pero vos te lo tomas tan a pecho que mi colaboración pasa a ser competencia directa como si vas a recibir un galardón por esto y capaz que yo te lo voy a robar.
Es debido a tu actitud no-colaborativa y hasta diré egoísta que no sos vos también colaborador. Por lo menos, así lo veo yo, que nada tengo que ver con que seas, o no, colaborador.
Volviendo al tema: ¿Es posible poner el SYNC de otro SG3525 a 180° respecto a este, conectando el SYNC a VC por Ej. si usar un controlador externo?
Seguramente me vas a decir ¿Porque no te fijas vos mismo en el datasheet? Es por falta de fe. Prefiero preguntarle a uno que domina el integrado a mirar un datesheet que me puede hacer perder totalmente el interés en el tema. La verdad que me gustaba más el proyecto cuando usaban el MC34063A que ahora, gustos son gustos.
¿Me falto algo? Ahhhhh el driver discreto, rápido, barato y aislado para el MOSFET-N en hi-side. A ver, fijate si le podes adaptar este de aquí


----------



## microsistel (Feb 12, 2009)

Estimado Nilfred, he visto tu forma de expresarte en el foro, y es totalmente DESPECTIVA, hacia los demás, no sos critico constructivo, sos critico por critcar, quizas sepas mucho, pero la verdad...nadie lo nota. Por empezar el Post lo empecé yo, tirando ideas y posibilidades, osea un "Brainstorming" o tormenta de ideas.

Los circuitos que he subido, no son la perfección, además vos no sugeriste nada, el señor hazard_1998, aporto MUCHISIMO, y con soluciones prçacticas, despues si se puede mejorar es otro tema, si fuesemos perfecto, para que compartir ideas, y si asi fuese, compartiria igual, para llevar a otros a la perfección.

Te digo otra antes de que empieses a ocupar espacio en el foro, yo le llegué a sacar 15 Amper, pero de manera experimental, y como valor indicativo, es como si te compras un auto, y llevas a fondo para saber a que velocidad llega, lo que no significa que a ese régimen lo vas a llevar, yo lo hize con la mera intención de saber hasta que límite podía llegar, nada más.

Y como dice hazard_1998, podrías ver las Datasheet de los componentes, y verificar un poco mas antes criticar, y si sabes tanto te desafío a que publique una solución a este diseño, yo lo armo, y lo pruebo, subo todas la mediciones, y alli te reivindicas, si no por favor, no necesitamos criticos, se necesitan aportes y/o GANAS DE APRENDER y COMPARTIR.

De donde sacaste que un canal P cuesta 10 veces mas que N?, para que tengas una idea un IRF3205 cuesta unos $4.5, y el IRF9540N cuesta unos $5.2, no es mucha diferencia, salvando distancias en las caracteristicas, pero para esta aplicación me resulto útil. 

Tenes una propuesta para "drivear" un canal N? con esl SG3525 en configuración Buck? sin usar un IR2110 o algo similar, sólo discreto...... Por que lo que Ud. hizo en ese diseño de control del motor en el post, no se si anda, pero que es mas sencillo, que una fuente buck, ya que tiene una "referencia" a masa, en una buck creo que es diferente.

El control de corriente, esta colocado alli, sólo a modo de proteger de alguna medida al MOSFET, y funciona, no es la mejor protección pero funciona. Sabías que se puede utilizar la RDSon del mosfet para utilizarlo como sensor de corriente?

Te dejo la inquietud, y cuando termine el diseño, lo subo, y subire mediciones y todo, incluso fotos, mis mas sinceros Saludos al foro, y a Ud. Nilfred. Saludos desde Córdoba para Corrientes..............


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 12, 2009)

No me malinterpretes, el proyecto me gusta, solo me pasa con hazard_1998 que cuando nos cruzamos en un hilo nos sacamos chispas. Si no me gustase, paso, miro y me voy a mirar otra cosa y ni te enteras que estuve.

El driver del mosfet no lo inventé yo, es el clásico driver inversor, arranca desde el MOSFET-N que esta referenciado a masa hasta el MOSFET-N a drivear que está encima del motor, es el mismo caso, hi-side.

Veo que el IRF3205 lo conseguís barato, a mi me sale $8,36 mientras que el IRF9540N me sale $4,16, pero hablando de las mismas características (no vale tu comparación) la relación es 2-3 a 1, yo me quedé con la relación de cuando era 10 a 1 cosa que veo que cambió y no me enteré porque hace años no compro un MOSFET-P.

El control de corriente esta bien donde está si es para eso, yo pensaba que lo iban a usar para otra cosa. No tiene importancia. También están los MOSFET de 4 patas donde la 4ta pata te entrega una fracción exacta de la corriente que lo atraviesa como 40 a 1. Y lo mejor y mas novedoso es emular la rampa de corriente así te olvidas de todos los males.


----------



## microsistel (Feb 12, 2009)

Estimado Nilfred, por empezar no es necesario "trenzarse" con nadie, y en especial con hazard_1998, a mi me ayudó mucho, es mas diria que hizo de profesor a distancia, sabe "un paquete" el loco, la tiene re-clara, pero bueno mas alla de eso, hay que ser amigos, no enemigos, no se que edad tiene Ud. pero al menos la suficiente como actuar como una persona correcta, y ser abierto de mente para aceptar nuevas ideas, así como tambien proponer otras.

Lo del driver del mosfet, ya se, es correcto, pero en una configuración buck, habria que ver como se hace un driver discreto para canal N, que es cierto son mas baratos y mejores prestaciones, pero tambien es cierto simplifica las cosas un P-Channel, y acá son baratos.... bueno relativamente....

Tambien lo que dices del control de corriente es un detalle interesante para estudiarlo con mayor presición, pero para mi, ahora me sirve, al menos por ahora, y lo del mos de 4 patas, es relativo, ya que estamos en Argentina, y no hay ningún comercio que trabaje lo integrados nuevos, yo veo Datasheets, de Linear, On semi, Vishay, etc, y hay productos espectaculares, funtes conmutadas con 5 componentes, y con prestaciones de una de 30 componentes, es mas, ya vienen controladores DC/DC con rectificación sincronica, y va a ser un estandar a muy corto plazo, y mi proximo proyecto es ese mismo diseño, pero con rectificacion sincronica.

Pero bueno es interesante tambien usar los conocimientos y el ingenio para usar "lo que hay", y que salga barato, ya que la gente hoy no paga lo tienen adentro paga lo que cree que vale, y su función, eso es una realidad.....

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 16, 2009)

bueno sebastian, aca pongo fotos de un prototipo y el esquemático de 7.5A 7.5V, este es con driver discreto y mosfet canal N, (irf3205) y diodo schottky (30ctq45).


----------



## microsistel (Feb 16, 2009)

Hola hazar_1998, ya voy a subir esta noche todo lo quei hize con el convertidor, pero hay muchas cosas curiosas al respecto, entre ellas, la forma de onda sobre Rsens, en prototipo "aerobico" osea todo una araña imposible de funcionar, me daba las "rampitas" y ahora hecho en PCB, con un "buen" diseño, no me da la misma forma de onda........ curioso no? es mas casi ni rampa hace y con mucho ruido de conmutacion, de todas formas el convertidos funciona, y lo tengo a 5A hace una hora y el disipador solo levanto 45ºC, en tanto que en la aleta del mosfet hay unos 65ºC, jajajaja ni te cuento sobre la Rsens de 0.1ohm, hay unos 95ºC, eso no me gusta ya que me calienta los demas componentes, pero es posible que caliente tanto? En fin el corte de corriente es medio dificil de ajustar le puse un preset de 1K pero no tengo sencibilidad, asique lo bajare a 500ohm, ya que hize un corto para probar y se "embalo" el mosfet y paso al estado liquido, ya va 3, pero bue............... al decimo aprende a ajustarlo o diseñarlo...........

Aca adelanto un pdf con la mediciones mas importantes a 5Amper y 7.5Volt de salida, con unos 12.5V de entrada.

Saludos ya pasare imagenes, y Gracias!


----------



## microsistel (Feb 16, 2009)

Te pasaste Hazard_1998, ahora bien, como puede ser que enfries a esas corrientes con tan poco disipador? te envidio, jejeje, yo sigo teniendo no una cafetera, pero una manta termica al menos, jajajajaja....... no se como ajustar o poner a punto el convertidor para que no disipe tanto, ya que es mucho............ ya sali del paso creo con este diseño, pero me interesa ese que realizaste vos...........

Ha otra cosa, pude conseguir alambre de cobre soldable, de 0.30mm y lo trenze de acuerdo a tu receta, jajajaja, una joya, es mas facil de lo que pense, y lógico el inductor calienta mucho menos, que cuando lo bobine con alambre unifilar de 1.5mm, se notaba mucho el efecto pelicular....

Bueno ya vas a  ver my laboratorio, el tuyo esta re-bueno, jajajaja Fluke por todos lados y tecktronic, aca no pero..........

Saludos. Sebastian!


----------



## guaifi (Feb 24, 2009)

os recomiendo una frecuencia superior a 20Megaherzios ya que es el limite superior de audición, y hasta esa frecuencia escucharemos el molesto piiiiiiiiiiiiiiii que se mete entre oreja y oreja.

Si subes demasiado la frecuencia empiezas a tener mas perdidas por calentamiento pero a unos 22 Mhz esta genial.


Luego ya en controladores no me meto ya que mi conversor lo hice en lazo abierto (con un potenciómetro para variar el PWM y en consecuencia el voltaje de salida).


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 24, 2009)

guaifi dijo:
			
		

> os recomiendo una frecuencia superior a 20Megaherzios ya que es el limite superior de audición, y hasta esa frecuencia escucharemos el molesto piiiiiiiiiiiiiiii que se mete entre oreja y oreja.
> 
> Si subes demasiado la frecuencia empiezas a tener mas perdidas por calentamiento pero a unos 22 Mhz esta genial.
> 
> ...



¿? no sera superior a 20Khz? 22Mhz es como mucho... 32Mhz es banda ciudadana.........


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 24, 2009)

¡Muy bien, 10, felicitado!
Excelente el driver discreto del MOSFET-N.
Veo que cambiaron el el corte por corriente, ahora ataca *Soft-Start* mientras que antes atacaba *Shutdown*, peeeero C7 se descarga lentamente a través de R13, yo cambiaría la conexión de Q4 entre C7 y R13 para descargar mas rápido C7, no me puteen si me equivoco, es solo mi modesta opinión.
Pongan los detalles con fotos de la bobina de 7.5A que hay que hacerla si o si para poder reproducir esto y listo.


----------



## guaifi (Feb 25, 2009)

Claro si 20KHz, se me fue mucho la pinza, perdonen, pero tenia metido en la cabeza q eran 20Mhz. Lo siento fallo mio!.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ¡Muy bien, 10, felicitado!
> Excelente el driver discreto del MOSFET-N.
> Veo que cambiaron el el corte por corriente, ahora ataca *Soft-Start* mientras que antes atacaba *Shutdown*, peeeero C7 se descarga lentamente a través de R13, yo cambiaría la conexión de Q4 entre C7 y R13 para descargar mas rápido C7, no me puteen si me equivoco, es solo mi modesta opinión.
> Pongan los detalles con fotos de la bobina de 7.5A que hay que hacerla si o si para poder reproducir esto y listo.



tranquilo, no te va a putear nadie!.. ni morder ni nada de eso  jajajaj

presisamente R13 esta para que el bipolar que debe tirar abajo al softstart no deba comerse la corriente de descarga de C7, lo que interesa es poder modular la tension de la pata de softstart dependiendo de la corriente de entrada, si el capa se descarga o no no es un problema, inclusive ante sobrecarga no importa cuanto tarde en descargarse, seran milisegundos  de diferencia, lo que si es importante es que la tension de softstart si se module rapido, que es la que toma el control del ciclo de trabajo ante el accionamiento del limite, por otro lado las fotos que postie las saque una vez terminado el prototipo ( o crototipo).. no saque fotos durante su construccion porque lo hice medio a las apuradas, igualmente si tengo algo de tiempo en algun momento redacto alguna nota tecnica de como se calculó todo.


----------

